# موسي



## الدليل القاطع (8 ديسمبر 2009)

هل كلم الرب موسي ؟
وهل طلب موسي رؤية الرب ؟


----------



## fredyyy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> هل كلم الرب موسي ؟
> وهل طلب موسي رؤية الرب ؟


 

*من فضلك إقرأ هذا المقطع ... ثم ضع إستفسارك*

خروج : 33
11 وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْها لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ. وَاذَا رَجَعَ مُوسَى الَى الْمَحَلَّةِ كَانَ خَادِمُهُ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونَ الْغُلامُ لا يَبْرَحُ مِنْ دَاخِلِ الْخَيْمَةِ. 
12 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: «انْظُرْ! انْتَ قَائِلٌ لِي اصْعِدْ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ وَانْتَ لَمْ تُعَرِّفْنِي مَنْ تُرْسِلُ مَعِي. وَانْتَ قَدْ قُلْتَ: عَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ وَوَجَدْتَ ايْضا نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ. 
13 فَالانَ انْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ فَعَلِّمْنِي طَرِيقَكَ حَتَّى اعْرِفَكَ لِكَيْ اجِدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ. وَانْظُرْ انَّ هَذِهِ الامَّةَ شَعْبُكَ». 
14 فَقَالَ: «وَجْهِي يَسِيرُ فَارِيحُكَ». 
15 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «انْ لَمْ يَسِرْ وَجْهُكَ فَلا تُصْعِدْنَا مِنْ هَهُنَا 
16 فَانَّهُ بِمَاذَا يُعْلَمُ انِّي وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ انَا وَشَعْبُكَ؟ الَيْسَ بِمَسِيرِكَ مَعَنَا؟ فَنَمْتَازَ انَا وَشَعْبُكَ عَنْ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ عَلَى وَجْهِ الارْضِ». 
17 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هَذَا الامْرُ ايْضا الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتَ عَنْهُ افْعَلُهُ لانَّكَ وَجَدْتَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ وَعَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ». 
18 فَقَالَ: «ارِنِي مَجْدَكَ». 
19 فَقَالَ: «اجِيزُ كُلَّ جُودَتِي قُدَّامَكَ. وَانَادِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ قُدَّامَكَ. وَاتَرَافُ عَلَى مَنْ اتَرَافُ وَارْحَمُ مَنْ ارْحَمُ». 
20 وَقَالَ: «لا تَقْدِرُ انْ تَرَى وَجْهِي لانَّ الْانْسَانَ لا يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ». 
21 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هُوَذَا عِنْدِي مَكَانٌ فَتَقِفُ عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ. 
22 وَيَكُونُ مَتَى اجْتَازَ مَجْدِي انِّي اضَعُكَ فِي نُقْرَةٍ مِنَ الصَّخْرَةِ وَاسْتُرُكَ بِيَدِي حَتَّى اجْتَازَ. 
23 ثُمَّ ارْفَعُ يَدِي فَتَنْظُرُ وَرَائِي. وَامَّا وَجْهِي فَلا يُرَى». 


http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Exodus/33


----------



## الدليل القاطع (8 ديسمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *من فضلك إقرأ هذا المقطع ... ثم ضع إستفسارك*
> 
> خروج : 33
> 11 وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْها لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ. وَاذَا رَجَعَ مُوسَى الَى الْمَحَلَّةِ كَانَ خَادِمُهُ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونَ الْغُلامُ لا يَبْرَحُ مِنْ دَاخِلِ الْخَيْمَةِ.
> ...


 
عظيم جدا هذا دليل علي ان موسي كليم الله 
ولكن لماذا لم يدع الرب المجال لموسي ان يراه ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> عظيم جدا هذا دليل علي ان موسي كليم الله
> ولكن لماذا لم يدع الرب المجال لموسي ان يراه ؟


 
لان الله لا يراه احد ويعيش .... لا نقدر ان نرى اللاهوت يا عزيزى 

الدليل :
عندما كان هناك حتمية لنزول كلمة الله على الارض وتتميم الفداء 

لذا كلمة الله ( ابن الله ) اتخذ جسد بشرى .... (نتكلم عن المسيح )

فنحن فقط رأينا الناسوت ( الجسد الذى اتخذه ابن الله او كلمة الله )
اما الاهوت فكان واضحا من اقامة الموتى وصنع الاعين للعميان و السيطرة على الطبيعة والتحكم فى البحر والعاصفة و  القيامة من بين الاموات وغيرها..


----------



## الدليل القاطع (8 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> لان الله لا يراه احد ويعيش .... لا نقدر ان نرى اللاهوت يا عزيزى
> 
> الدليل :
> عندما كان هناك حتمية لنزول كلمة الله على الارض وتتميم الفداء
> ...


 
اذن كان من باب اولي ان يري موسي الرب في صورة التجسد او الناسوت 
وهل صارح الرب موسي بهذه الحقيقه اي حقيقة اللاهوت والناسوت


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> اذن كان من باب اولي ان يري موسي الرب في صورة التجسد او الناسوت
> وهل صارح الرب موسي بهذه الحقيقه اي حقيقة اللاهوت والناسوت


 
من قال ان الانبياء لم يروا الله المتجسد ... اى المسيح

كثير من الانبياء قد رأو الله المتجسد مثل ابراهيم وكذلك يعقوب ودانيال والثلاث فتية وغيرهم .

من الانبياء من قد ادرك حقيقة حتمية نزول ابن الله ... كابراهيم مثلا .



المرجو .. قراءة الكتاب المقدس قبل الاسئلة


----------



## الدليل القاطع (8 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> من قال ان الانبياء لم يروا الله المتجسد ... اى المسيح
> 
> كثير من الانبياء قد رأو الله المتجسد مثل ابراهيم وكذلك يعقوب ودانيال والثلاث فتية وغيرهم .
> 
> ...


 
انا هنا اسأل عن موسي
لماذا لم يري موسي الله المتجسد ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 ديسمبر 2009)

> اذن كان من باب اولي ان يري موسي الرب في صورة التجسد او الناسوت



*هو ايام موسى كان الله اتجسد ؟؟*​


----------



## الدليل القاطع (8 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *هو ايام موسى كان الله اتجسد ؟؟*​


أيعني هذا أن الله لم يكن يعلم انه سوف يتجسد ايام موسي ؟
وهل قدرة الله محدوده ؟
الا يقدر الله ان يتجسد لموسي مثلما تجسد لابراهيم وليعقوب علي حد زعمكم ؟
الم يتعارك الرب مع يعقوب علي حد زعمكم ايضا ؟ فهل كانت هذه المعركه بلاهوته ام بناسوته ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 ديسمبر 2009)

> لماذا لم يري موسي الله المتجسد ؟




*لأن الله لم يكن قد تجسد بعد !*​


----------



## الدليل القاطع (8 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *لأن الله لم يكن قد تجسد بعد !*​


إذن فمن فضلك أجب علي أسئلتي في الرد رقم 9


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> أيعني هذا أن الله لم يكن يعلم انه سوف يتجسد ايام موسي ؟
> وهل قدرة الله محدوده ؟
> الا يقدر الله ان يتجسد لموسي مثلما تجسد لابراهيم وليعقوب علي حد زعمكم ؟
> الم يتعارك الرب مع يعقوب علي حد زعمكم ايضا ؟ فهل كانت هذه المعركه بلاهوته ام بناسوته ؟



*مين اللى قال ان الله اتجسد ايام موسى ؟؟

اية دخل دة فى قدرة الله ؟ نفسى اعرف

فى حاجة اسمها ترتيب زمنى
*​


----------



## الدليل القاطع (9 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *مين اللى قال ان الله اتجسد ايام موسى ؟؟*​
> 
> *اية دخل دة فى قدرة الله ؟ نفسى اعرف*​
> *فى حاجة اسمها ترتيب زمنى*​


 
يعني الترتيب الزمني يسري علي موسي ولا يسري علي ابراهيم ويعقوب
ولم ترد علي باقي الاسئله 
كيف تعارك الرب مع يعقوب هل بلاهوته ام بناسوته ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 ديسمبر 2009)

> يعني الترتيب الزمني يسري علي موسي ولا يسري علي ابراهيم ويعقوب
> ولم ترد علي باقي الاسئله
> كيف تعارك الرب مع يعقوب هل بلاهوته ام بناسوته ؟


*

يا حبيبى

ارجو ان تقرأ ما تقول وما اقول

انت تقول اننا نقول ان الله تجسد فى العهد القديم وانا اطالبك بالدليل على هذا

فسؤالك اصلا خطأ

كيف اجب انا علية ؟؟*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 ديسمبر 2009)

توضيح صغير 

الله قد ظهر فى العهد القديم على هيئات عديده :

1- على هيئه نار ... فى عليقة موسى
2-على هيئة عمود سحاب او نار .... اثناء ترحال بنى اسرائيل
3- على هيئة ملاك مع ابراهيم ويعقوب وغيرهم


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 ديسمبر 2009)

> لقد قلت ان الله تجسد للانبياء ابراهيم ويعقوب انت قلت ذلك ولست انا
> ولم اجد اجابه علي سؤالي  كيف تعارك الرب مع يعقوب لاهوته ام بناسوته ؟


*
يا حبيبى

افهم سؤالك سهل جدا واسهل من 1+1 كمان لكن انا عايز اعلمك دقة الألفاظ اللاهوتية فى الكلام

فى العهد القديم الله ظهر ولم يتجسد فى بالتأنس


ملاحظة : اين قلت انا ولسن انت ان الله تجسد فى العهد القديم ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## أَمَة (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> انا هنا اسأل عن موسي
> لماذا لم يري موسي الله المتجسد ؟


 
هذا عمل الله هو يشاء ولا يشاء وفقا لما يراه مناسبا لم يريد أن يظهر نفسه اليه. ولو حبيت تسأل الرب من كل قلبك، صدقني سيعطيك الجواب.. لربما برؤية أو بحلم.


----------



## أَمَة (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> أيعني هذا أن الله لم يكن يعلم انه سوف يتجسد ايام موسي ؟
> وهل قدرة الله محدوده ؟


 
لا أبدا هذا لا يعني أن الله لم يكن يعلم ولا يعني انه محدود.
ليس في ردود الإخوة ما يشير الى استنتاجاتك المستغربة. أهل هذا ما تسمعه مما يقال عنا تدليسا وتضليلا؟ 




الدليل القاطع قال:


> الا يقدر الله ان يتجسد لموسي مثلما تجسد لابراهيم وليعقوب علي حد زعمكم ؟



نعم وبلا شك يقدر.
ولكن هذه كانت مشيئته وفقا لحكمته التي لا يمكنك أن تدركها طالما أنك مغلق عقلك وقلبك على نقاش أدبي من غير أن تكون متشبث بما في فكرك.
ومن تكون أنت أو أنا (لأكون منصفة) لكي نملي على الله ما يعمل وما لا يعمل!!!



الدليل القاطع قال:


> الم يتعارك الرب مع يعقوب علي حد زعمكم ايضا ؟ فهل كانت هذه المعركه بلاهوته ام بناسوته ؟


 
اليك ردا يمكنك ان تشاهده وتسمع

http://islamexplained.com/DoubtsandA...4/Default.aspx

ليكن لك نعمة وبركة عند الرب


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> انت متأكد من كلامك ده
> ان التجسد لا يساوي جسد الانسان


 
الاخوة يريدون ان يقولوا لك ان الظهورات في العهد القديم ( سواء الله او الملائكة ) لا تعني انها جسد حقيقي مثل اجسادنا ، قد تتشابه الرؤية كأنها جسد انسان ، ولكنها في الحقيقة من الممكن ان تكون رؤية ما يشابه الجسد .

مثلا : الجسد الحقيقي للانسان العادي لا يظهر ويختفي فجأة ، فانظر الى ( ظهور ملاك الرب ) لمنوح وزوجته ( ابوي شمشون ) ، كيف ظهر وكيف اختفى فجأة ؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Judges/13


اذا ما يبدو انه يشبه الجسد الحقيقي للانسان ، لا تنطبق عليه القوانين الطبيعية والجاذبية التي تسري على الاجساد .

ولكن ميلاد السيد المسيح كان انسانا كاملا ، دخل الى العالم مولودا مثل اي انسان وصار على ناسوته كل قوانين الطبيعة والجاذبية  التي تسير على الناس كلها ، فيما عدا انه كان بلا خطية فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، مولودا من عذراء بدون زرع بشر . 

هل وصل الرد ام لم يصل بعد ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*يبدو انى علىّ ان اشح لك علك تدرك ما اتكلم فيه

انت تقصد بكلمة " تجسد " اى جسدا 
بينما التجسد فى المسيحية هو ظهور الله

اما الذى تقصده انت فهو التأنس وكما نقول فى قانون الإيمان


تجسد ومن مريم العذراء تأنس

هل عرفت ما اقصده ام الى الآن لم يصل لك المفهوم ؟
*​


----------



## الدليل القاطع (9 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخوة يريدون ان يقولوا لك ان الظهورات في العهد القديم ( سواء الله او الملائكة ) لا تعني انها جسد حقيقي مثل اجسادنا ، قد تتشابه الرؤية كأنها جسد انسان ، ولكنها في الحقيقة من الممكن ان تكون رؤية ما يشابه الجسد .
> 
> مثلا : الجسد الحقيقي للانسان العادي لا يظهر ويختفي فجأة ، فانظر الى ( ظهور ملاك الرب ) لمنوح وزوجته ( ابوي شمشون ) ، كيف ظهر وكيف اختفى فجأة ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
كل هذا جميل 
ولنعود مرة اخري لسؤالي وهو لماذا رفض الرب ان يراه موسي ولو حتي في صورته المتجسده سواء كان ملاك او انسان ؟


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2009)

تمت الإجابة على سؤالك الأولي في الموضوع
الرجاء الإلتزام بقوانين القسم و تخصصه
اي سؤال جديد يُطرح في موضوع منفصل
اي خروج عن الموضوع سيؤدي الى غلق الموضوع


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> كل هذا جميل
> ولنعود مرة اخري لسؤالي وهو لماذا رفض الرب ان يراه موسي ولو حتي في صورته المتجسده سواء كان ملاك او انسان ؟


 
كان الرب يكلم موسى كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ، ما لم يره موسى هو مجد الرب او الرب في مجده !!!

1 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبِ اصْعَدْ مِنْ هُنَا انْتَ وَالشَّعْبُ الَّذِي اصْعَدْتَهُ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ الَى الارْضِ الَّتِي حَلَفْتُ لابْرَاهِيمَ وَاسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ قَائِلا: لِنَسْلِكَ اعْطِيهَا. 
2 وَانَا ارْسِلُ امَامَكَ مَلاكا وَاطْرُدُ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالامُورِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ. 
3 الَى ارْضٍ تَفِيضُ لَبَنا وَعَسَلا. فَانِّي لا اصْعَدُ فِي وَسَطِكَ لانَّكَ شَعْبٌ صُلْبُ الرَّقَبَةُِ لِئَلا افْنِيَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ». 
4 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الشَّعْبُ هَذَا الْكَلامَ السُّوءَ نَاحُوا وَلَمْ يَضَعْ احَدٌ زِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ. 
5 وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ قَدْ قَالَ لِمُوسَى: «قُلْ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: انْتُمْ شَعْبٌ صُلْبُ الرَّقَبَةُِ. انْ صَعِدْتُ لَحْظَةً وَاحِدَةً فِي وَسَطِكُمْ افْنَيْتُكُمْ. وَلَكِنِ الانَ اخْلَعْ زِينَتَكَ عَنْكَ فَاعْلَمَ مَاذَا اصْنَعُ بِكَ». 
6 فَنَزَعَ بَنُو اسْرَائِيلَ زِينَتَهُمْ مِنْ جَبَلِ حُورِيبَ. 
7 وَاخَذَ مُوسَى الْخَيْمَةَ وَنَصَبَهَا لَهُ خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ بَعِيدا عَنِ الْمَحَلَّةِ وَدَعَاهَا «خَيْمَةَ الاجْتِمَاعِ». فَكَانَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ الرَّبَّ يَخْرُجُ الَى خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ الَّتِي خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ. 
8 وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اذَا خَرَجَ مُوسَى الَى الْخَيْمَةِ يَقُومُونَ وَيَقِفُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي بَابِ خَيْمَتِهِ وَيَنْظُرُونَ وَرَاءَ مُوسَى حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ الْخَيْمَةَ. 
9 وَكَانَ عَمُودُ السَّحَابِ اذَا دَخَلَ مُوسَى الْخَيْمَةَ يَنْزِلُ وَيَقِفُ عِنْدَ بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ. وَيَتَكَلَّمُ الرَّبُّ مَعَ مُوسَى 
10 فَيَرَى جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ عَمُودَ السَّحَابِ وَاقِفا عِنْدَ بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ. وَيَقُومُ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ وَيَسْجُدُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي بَابِ خَيْمَتِهِ. 
11 وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْها لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ. وَاذَا رَجَعَ مُوسَى الَى الْمَحَلَّةِ كَانَ خَادِمُهُ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونَ الْغُلامُ لا يَبْرَحُ مِنْ دَاخِلِ الْخَيْمَةِ. 
12 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: «انْظُرْ! انْتَ قَائِلٌ لِي اصْعِدْ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ وَانْتَ لَمْ تُعَرِّفْنِي مَنْ تُرْسِلُ مَعِي. وَانْتَ قَدْ قُلْتَ: عَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ وَوَجَدْتَ ايْضا نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ. 
13 فَالانَ انْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ فَعَلِّمْنِي طَرِيقَكَ حَتَّى اعْرِفَكَ لِكَيْ اجِدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ. وَانْظُرْ انَّ هَذِهِ الامَّةَ شَعْبُكَ». 
14 فَقَالَ: «وَجْهِي يَسِيرُ فَارِيحُكَ». 
15 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «انْ لَمْ يَسِرْ وَجْهُكَ فَلا تُصْعِدْنَا مِنْ هَهُنَا 
16 فَانَّهُ بِمَاذَا يُعْلَمُ انِّي وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ انَا وَشَعْبُكَ؟ الَيْسَ بِمَسِيرِكَ مَعَنَا؟ فَنَمْتَازَ انَا وَشَعْبُكَ عَنْ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ عَلَى وَجْهِ الارْضِ». 
17 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هَذَا الامْرُ ايْضا الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتَ عَنْهُ افْعَلُهُ لانَّكَ وَجَدْتَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ وَعَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ». 
18 فَقَالَ: «ارِنِي مَجْدَكَ». 
19 فَقَالَ: «اجِيزُ كُلَّ جُودَتِي قُدَّامَكَ. وَانَادِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ قُدَّامَكَ. وَاتَرَافُ عَلَى مَنْ اتَرَافُ وَارْحَمُ مَنْ ارْحَمُ». 
20 وَقَالَ: «لا تَقْدِرُ انْ تَرَى وَجْهِي لانَّ الْانْسَانَ لا يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ». 
21 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هُوَذَا عِنْدِي مَكَانٌ فَتَقِفُ عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ. 
22 وَيَكُونُ مَتَى اجْتَازَ مَجْدِي انِّي اضَعُكَ فِي نُقْرَةٍ مِنَ الصَّخْرَةِ وَاسْتُرُكَ بِيَدِي حَتَّى اجْتَازَ. 
23 ثُمَّ ارْفَعُ يَدِي فَتَنْظُرُ وَرَائِي. وَامَّا وَجْهِي فَلا يُرَى».


----------



## fredyyy (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> عظيم جدا هذا دليل علي ان موسي كليم الله
> ولكن لماذا لم يدع الرب المجال لموسي ان يراه ؟


 


*الجواب في هذا النص*

*20 وَقَالَ: «لا تَقْدِرُ انْ تَرَى وَجْهِي لانَّ الْانْسَانَ لا يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ». *


----------



## fredyyy (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> اذن كان من باب اولي ان يري موسي الرب في صورة التجسد او الناسوت
> وهل صارح الرب موسي بهذه الحقيقه اي حقيقة اللاهوت والناسوت


 


*أخي الحبيب أمام أقوال الله نقف ساجدين في هيبة ووقال *

*ولا يجب أن ُنعلِم الله ماذا يفعل *

*من جهة إعلان الله في العهد القديم للقديسين *

*هذة ُظهورات ... فالله له الحق في الظهور في الهيئة التي يُريدها *

*ولا يمنعه الانسان ولا يُقاضيه في ذلك *


*التجسد كان فقط لعملية الفداء *

*فبما أن المسيح هو حمل الله كان لابد له أن يشترك معنا في اللحم والدم *

*ليُقدِم نفسه فدية من أجل الانسان *

*هذا نستنتجه من الآيات *

تيموثاوس الأولى 3 : 16 
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ *ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ،* تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. 

عبرانيين  2 : 14 
فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي *اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا،* لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، 

عبرانيين  9 : 14 
فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ *قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ* لِلَّهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ!


----------



## fredyyy (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*



..... علي حد زعمكم ايضا ؟ ......

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
إحذر هذا الأسلوب غير مقبول 

نحن ُنجيب ونوثق كلامنا من لكتاب المقدس *


----------



## kikly (16 يناير 2012)

*خطأ*

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم*​
*الله لا يتجسد بل يرسل ملائكة هم الدين يتجسدون , الله لديه ملائكة هو خدم و عباد , ولله لم يتخد ولداً*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2012)

kikly قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم*​
> *الله لا يتجسد بل يرسل ملائكة هم الدين يتجسدون , الله لديه ملائكة هو خدم و عباد , ولله لم يتخد ولداً*​


*ما المانع فى أن يتجسد الله أو يتخذ صوره يامولانا؟
*


----------



## kikly (16 يناير 2012)

*خطأ*

*انتم تزعمون ان سيدنا عيسى ابن الله ، واله ، لماذا رفع ، انا اعلم انا الله حي لا يموت ، واعلموا ان الله اذا قال لشيء كن فيكون متل لسيدنا عيسى في بطن مريم *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2012)

kikly قال:


> *انتم تزعمون ان سيدنا عيسى ابن الله ، واله ، لماذا رفع ، انا اعلم انا الله حي لا يموت ، واعلموا ان الله اذا قال لشيء كن فيكون متل لسيدنا عيسى في بطن مريم *


ونحن نشاركك الإيمان بأن الله لايموت فأذكر لى أين قلنا أن الله مات.


----------



## kikly (16 يناير 2012)

*التجسد*

هو اتخاد جسد​


----------



## kikly (16 يناير 2012)

*اشرح لي اين سيدنا عيسى ادا كنت مسيحي​*


----------



## The light of JC (16 يناير 2012)

*مين عيسى ده ؟ *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2012)

kikly قال:


> هو اتخاد جسد​


هل أنت بتفهم أسالتى بسألك سؤال عن موضوع تجاوبنى بموضوع تانى خالص هو إنت عندك كام سنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## kikly (16 يناير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> هل أنت بتفهم أسالتى بسألك سؤال عن موضوع تجاوبنى بموضوع تانى خالص هو إنت عندك كام سنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!




30 سنة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يناير 2012)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> كل هذا جميل
> ولنعود مرة اخري لسؤالي وهو لماذا رفض الرب ان يراه موسي ولو حتي في صورته المتجسده سواء كان ملاك او انسان ؟



*موسى طلب أن يرى اللاهوت

فرد عليه الله بأنه لا يمكنه أن يراه ، لأنه لا أحد يحتمل رؤية اللاهوت 

وأسوق لك تشبيهاً تقريبياً مع فارق التشبيه ، فإنك لا تستطيع أن تتلامس مع الطاقة الكهربية الهائلة المتولدة من السد العالى ، لأن كل من يلمسها ينصعق ويموت ، ولكنك تستطيع أن ترى ظهورها المحدود فى النور الصادر من اللمبة الكهربية المتصلة بهذه الطاقة الهائلة ، والتشبيه مع الفارق الضخم بالطبع ، فالله ليس له شبيه يتطابق معه ، بل نقول تشبيهاتاً تقريبية فقط لتقريب الفكرة من العقل المادى 

++ إذن ، موسى طلب رؤية اللاهوت ، فرد عليه الله بأن هذا مستحيل

أما فى حالات الظهور الأخرى فى العهد القديم ، فإن أصحابها لم يكونوا يطلبون رؤية اللاهوت ، بل الله كان يظهر لهم من ذاته ، ويعلن لهم عن ذاته ، بطرق مختلفة ، ليس من بينها ابداً أن يُظهر لهم لاهوته

+++ فاللبس فى التفكير عند سيادتك ناتج عن أنك لا تأخذ مجمل الأمور معاً ، بل فقط جزئيات صغيرة من هنا وهناك ، وتبنى عليها من عندياتك أنت
*


----------



## kikly (17 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *موسى طلب أن يرى اللاهوت
> 
> فرد عليه الله بأنه لا يمكنه أن يراه ، لأنه لا أحد يحتمل رؤية اللاهوت
> 
> ...





*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اذا انت تريد القول ان قدرات الله محدودة متل 
( فإنك لا تستطيع أن تتلامس مع الطاقة الكهربية الهائلة المتولدة من السد العالى ، لأن كل من يلمسها ينصعق ++ إذن ، ويموت )
موسى طلب رؤية اللاهوت ، فرد عليه الله بأن هذا مستحيل*​


----------



## DAWOODx (17 يناير 2012)

kikly قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> 
> *اذا انت تريد القول ان قدرات الله محدودة مثل *
> *حضرتك كدا أالى بتحد الله بفكرك
> ...


 

*عشان الله غير محدود.*


----------



## DAWOODx (17 يناير 2012)

> * ولكنك تستطيع أن ترى ظهورها المحدود فى النور الصادر من اللمبة الكهربية المتصلة بهذه الطاقة الهائلة ،*





> *
> والتشبيه مع الفارق الضخم بالطبع
> ​​،​
> فالله ليس له شبيه يتطابق معه
> ...




*استاذى : مكرم حقيقى قرأت كلالمك بعد الرد 
رد مش حتاج كلام تانى ربنا ينور العقول
ربنا يباركك أستاذى*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يناير 2012)

*ألف شكر أخى الحبيب داوود

وبالحق مثلما قلت ، فعدم إمكانية إحتواء الله الغير محدود ، لا يعنى عجزه هو -مثلما ظن الأخ السائل- بل يعنى سموه عن الإحتواء

فليس من المعقول ان تقول لله : ولماذا لا تتخلى عن لاهوتك الغير محدود

أو ان تقول له : ولماذا أنت ثابت غير متغير ، لماذا لا تستطيع أن تتغير وتتبدل وتتحول إلى أشياء أخرى

فإنها كلها أسئلة لا يصح ولا مجرد النطق بها ، لانها تعبر عن عدم فهم مطلق 

هى اسئلة من العار على العاقل أن يسألها 
*


----------

